# Bicycle Emptiness



## tumble112 (Feb 9, 2014)

First of all, many thanks to TeeJF and his wife for helping me find this place. First a bit of history.
When the A74 road was upgraded to dual carriageway in the 1960s, it was merely a widening of an existing road so it kept many of the features of a standard road. While some larger towns were bypassed, some villages were not and there were still many farm roads joining it (with resulting farm traffic) and many bus stops and all on a road carrying what was essentially motorway traffic at motorway speeds.
By the late 1990s work began in stages building a new motorway alongside the old road and by the time work began near this farm in 1998 it was considered cheaper to compulsorily purchase the farm rather than build a tunnel under, or a bridge over the new motorway, cutting the farm off (by vehicle at least) from the outside world. 
The farm consists of a main farmhouse, a 60s/70s bungalow and quite a few outbuildings. One contained a cold store which I presume was for the storing of carcasses, so perhaps animals were slaughtered on site. More pictures on my flickr, hope you enjoy.



038 by tumble112, on Flickr


045 by tumble112, on Flickr


033 by tumble112, on Flickr


044 by tumble112, on Flickr


025 by tumble112, on Flickr


018 by tumble112, on Flickr


021 by tumble112, on Flickr


019 by tumble112, on Flickr


026 by tumble112, on Flickr


029 by tumble112, on Flickr


030 by tumble112, on Flickr


031 by tumble112, on Flickr


049 by tumble112, on Flickr


050 by tumble112, on Flickr


052 by tumble112, on Flickr


057 by tumble112, on Flickr


058 by tumble112, on Flickr


047 by tumble112, on Flickr


027 by tumble112, on Flickr


051 by tumble112, on Flickr


055 by tumble112, on Flickr


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 9, 2014)

great shots love the one through the window to the road


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2014)

Fab, loving that thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thats been a nice farmhouse,great pics.


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 10, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Thats been a nice farmhouse,great pics.



Sorry I didn't get more pictures of the farmhouse but it was in very poor condition, most of the upstairs had collapsed and you can see what's left of the stairs!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice report. I also like the twisted reference to the MSP song


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 10, 2014)

Paulytwotanks said:


> Nice report. I also like the twisted reference to the MSP song



Glad you liked it


----------



## cheesecrisps (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you what a shame looks a nice house also love the view from the window.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 15, 2014)

What a shame such agorgeous property has been simply abandoned to fall down... I can't ever get my head round why this happens!!!


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 15, 2014)

TeeJF said:


> What a shame such agorgeous property has been simply abandoned to fall down... I can't ever get my head round why this happens!!!



Someone somewhere has a lot of (hopefully) happy memories of his place, very sad.


----------



## woodland pixie (Feb 15, 2014)

Cut off from the outside world....music to me ears if it weren't for the motorway right there. How sad....


----------

